# Olympic Trials 2012



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

day 1 results
http://www.archerycanada.ca/en/tour...esults/1163-2012-canadian-team-trials-results


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

how many get to go?


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Reed said:


> how many get to go?


As of this second, only one from each category can go. But team spots are still available. In 3 weeks the top 3 archers from the trials will go compete at the world cup in utah. Assuming that each team does well, more will be allowed to be sent to the olympics.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

We have 2 archers from Quebec Province qualify. Marie-Pierre Beaudet and Patrice Bunster


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bow slayer said:


> As of this second, only one from each category can go. But team spots are still available. In 3 weeks the top 3 archers from the trials will go compete at the world cup in utah. Assuming that each team does well, more will be allowed to be sent to the olympics.


ok thanks,

sucks that jay was 3rd as it makes it that much harder from this point on.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Punctualdeer said:


> We have 2 archers from Quebec Province qualify. Marie-Pierre Beaudet and Patrice Bunster


if only the 1st place go as of now then crispen and MPD are going.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bow slayer said:


> As of this second, only one from each category can go. But team spots are still available. In 3 weeks the top 3 archers from the trials will go compete at the world cup in utah. Assuming that each team does well, more will be allowed to be sent to the olympics.


jay must have had a rough match play series. is there any way to see the scores form that?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

so with the guys commign 5th at the oly qul shoot, anyone know if that gives us any more shooters?


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Reed said:


> so with the guys commign 5th at the oly qul shoot, anyone know if that gives us any more shooters?


No more spots were won today


----------

